# Please post pix of Audi 4000s QUATTRO. What was the last year this car was made?



## markbatho (Mar 5, 2002)

Can you guys/gals pls post pix of Audi 4000s QUATTROS! Looking to buy one.
Thanks!


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Please post pix of Audi 4000s QUATTRO. What was the last year this car was made? (markbatho)*

I don't have a ton of pics offhand but I can get you started. The 4000 quattro was sold from 1984-1987. The car got a facelift in 1985. The pictures others post will show the difference. Also, use the search feature. There have been several pic posts on here.


----------



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Please post pix of Audi 4000s QUATTRO. What was the last year this car was made? (Haiku Master)*

Check my SIG! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Please post pix of Audi 4000s QUATTRO. What was the last year this car was made? (NW4KQ driver)*

The most basic pictures are as always found in the model guide on Audiworld.
1984 4000 quattro








1987 4000 quattro








The European version of this car was sold as Audi 80 quattro from 1983 to 1986. The 83-84 models had a 5-cylinder engine (2.0 or 2.2 - 115 vs 136 hp), the 85-86 had a 4-cylinder (1.8 with 90 (carb) or 112 (FI) hp). Also for the 85-86 models we had a 5-cylinder version named Audi 90 quattro (2.2 - 136 hp or 120 hp cat version). For 1987 Europe got the type 89 80 and 90 quattro, still wiht 4-cyl inthe 80 and 5-cyl in the 90.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Please post pix of Audi 4000s QUATTRO. What was the last year this car was made? (PerL)*

European versions.
1983 80 quattro. This model has headlihgts similar to the US 84 model, the Euro 84s got aerodynamic lights (see below)








1984 80 quattro (this one has black tinted turn signals and removed the Audi rings)
















Another 84 80 quattro, obviously a factory rally car. Notice the Fuchs wheels
















A third 84 80 quattro, this is probably the lower priced quattro C model with the 2.0 engine. Notice the different headlights, they are single H4 units instead of the dual H4/H1 on the other two. Also notice what looks to be a glass sunroof!
















1985-86 80 quattro, headlights are H4, similar in looks to the US models.








Another 1985 80, this is not a quattro...








Here is a 1985-86 Audi 90 quattro, this one has a few front end goodies








A beautiful stock (except the rims) 1985-86 90 (not a quattro)
















A UK 90 quattro drifting wiiiiiiiide


----------



## illusionsnismo (Apr 9, 2003)

*Re: Please post pix of Audi 4000s QUATTRO. What was the last year this car was made? (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_A UK 90 quattro drifting wiiiiiiiide

















i GOT to learn that trick








eric


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Please post pix of Audi 4000s QUATTRO. What was the las ... (illusionsnismo)*

It's not as hard as you would think, even in a FWD. Just go into a tight corner WAY too fast or go in at a normal speed and pull up on the emergency brake...


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Please post pix of Audi 4000s QUATTRO. What was the las ... (duandcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duandcc* »_It's not as hard as you would think, even in a FWD. Just go into a tight corner WAY too fast or go in at a normal speed and pull up on the emergency brake...

And die







? It's not "just" pulling up on the e-brake, once the car is in a slide, you have to learn how to balance it! Don't give advice like that when some one can get hurt by listening.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Please post pix of Audi 4000s QUATTRO. What was the las ... (yumyjagermiester)*

I never said it would be under control.







Just that is's easy to throw any car into oversteer. Yes, if you want to do it in a controlled manner, it takes mad skilz...


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Please post pix of Audi 4000s QUATTRO. What was the las ... (duandcc)*

I can drift like that on snow, but in the dry? Nope!


----------



## KARMANN_16V (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: Please post pix of Audi 4000s QUATTRO. What was the last year this car was made? (PerL)*








brother, that's HOT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: Please post pix of Audi 4000s QUATTRO. What was the last year this car was made? (KARMANN_16V)*

that pic of the burgandy car is an odd local o well um here is my 85 4ksquattro looks like nw4kqdrivers car and my brow white 87 anfd some random other cool pix


----------



## DubinBuffalo (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Please post pix of Audi 4000s QUATTRO. What was the las ... (duandcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duandcc* »_It's not as hard as you would think, even in a FWD. Just go into a tight corner WAY too fast or go in at a normal speed and pull up on the emergency brake...








The car in the pic is a Quattro and i think it might be a BIT more modded then a pulled on E brake


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Please post pix of Audi 4000s QUATTRO. What was the las ... (DubinBuffalo)*

Yes, I know its a q, which makes it easier to drift than a FWD. I was just pointing out that it is easy to do. Man, somebody peed in your and Yummy's cheerios?


----------



## Rocket SLC (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: Please post pix of Audi 4000s QUATTRO. What was the las ... (duandcc)*

Yeah, very nice pics! I like the white one with the front end mods. 
Question, in europe, were the inner lights, next to the turn signals in the front bummper active? I know ours are just reflectors.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Please post pix of Audi 4000s QUATTRO. What was the las ... (Rocket SLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocket SLC* »_
Question, in europe, were the inner lights, next to the turn signals in the front bummper active? I know ours are just reflectors.


They are fog lights here.


----------

